# Do Tiger Barbs eat Cherry shrimps?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am getting a 10 gallon soon so I am planning to get cherry shrimps and breed them. Would it be ok to feed the fry to the Tiger barbs or would they be lacking too much in nutrients? Can anyone link me to a good guide in raising cherry shrimp?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, you can feed the RCS to your Tiger Barbs, but as with any food, just serving it alone (with no other kind of alternative) is not good either. 

As for raising RCS, there is nothing special, just keep water parameters stable, and they will inevitably breed.


----------

